# Double Barrelled Sling-X-Bow's



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh Gosh, already a typo, Sling-X-Bow's

[Mod: No biggie, fixed it for you]

Here are some pictures of a couple of sling-x-bow's that are double-barreled. Wood on both is 1 inch by 2 inch by 48 inch Oak.

This one is side-by-side and will have sliding top-side forks, aka a top shooter. Those forks will just be three as the center one will be common to both sides.
Has right and left triggers, kinda like a shotgun.
Needs butt stock and maybe a pistol grip (also the sliding forks, that needs welding).
I'll probably replace the wood with 1 inch square steel tubing, later.
Not fully operational as yet.









This one is a dual side-shooter.
It has a staged trigger, left always first, right always last.
Since this is a top view, you can see the right side forks (actually just bolts) are not installed as yet.
It's operational.









More at:
More_Pictures_Here


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Good work!

A few comments.

Just one moving lock arm will give you accuracy issues. The ball will be moved towards the moving lock arm. Probably no big deal if you always use the same bands and the same ammo size, but be careful, I had fork hits when I started to experiment.

Two moving lock arms will tolerate any ammo size and band strength.

The locking mechanism of the sliding fork can be replaced by a simple notch, no rubber loaded bent screw is needed. The friction of wood on wood is almost enough to avoid slippage already, a notch is 100% safe.

Using flat bands with less dead play (no string attachment) will give you more speed.

Will you do a video? Feel free to add it as an answer to one of mine.

Regards

Jörg


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Good work!
> 
> A few comments.
> 
> ...


I am aware of the offset created by the one moving lock arm. I'll be careful.

Could you explain this more? "The locking mechanism of the sliding fork can be replaced by a simple notch, no rubber loaded bent screw is needed. The friction of wood on wood is almost enough to avoid slippage already, a notch is 100% safe"

I'll try and do a movie but my Sony Mavica FD-92 has a really small resolution for videos.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You should remake some of the parts in damascus steel like the shotguns.


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Paul said:


> I am aware of the offset created by the one moving lock arm. I'll be careful.
> 
> Could you explain this more? "The locking mechanism of the sliding fork can be replaced by a simple notch, no rubber loaded bent screw is needed. The friction of wood on wood is almost enough to avoid slippage already, a notch is 100% safe"
> 
> I'll try and do a movie but my Sony Mavica FD-92 has a really small resolution for videos.


OK, I now understand. It's simpler to use another "latch" mechanism for the sliding forks.
I really wanted to use something similar to the Harbor-Freight ratchet but in wood and not so many notches.

Thanks for the reply,

Oh, by the way, both SXB's now work.
Here's the side-by-side/dual-trigger one:








Paul


----------

